# Leftovers?



## dannler (1/12/14)

Hey guys, i always have leftovers when building a coil like sometimes a 5cm piece of kanthal or 2cm piece of cotton,

What do you guys do with your leftovers, if you have any


----------



## kimbo (1/12/14)

I put everything in a bank bag and once a week i just chuck them .. the reason why the bag ,.. i had way to many pieces of wire in my foot


----------



## dannler (1/12/14)

I had one piece that went into my toe and bent like 90° inside, joh i screamed like a little girl pulling it out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (1/12/14)

dannler said:


> I had one piece that went into my toe and bent like 90° inside, joh i screamed like a little girl pulling it out



 now you know why the bag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dannler (1/12/14)

All hail the bag

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/12/14)

When it comes to kanthal I used to have leftovers as well until I started using the kanthal directly from the spool. 

As for the cotton I used to keep them for when I rebuilt evod styled coils (those small pieces work beautifully.

Nowadays though I tend to keep the small pieces of cotton for my drippers to fill up any gaps i would like to cover when wicking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dannler (1/12/14)

I should start using from the spool then, but how do you control the constant urge of the spool trying to unspool itself


----------



## BhavZ (1/12/14)

dannler said:


> I should start using from the spool then, but how do you control the constant urge of the spool trying to unspool itself


I torch my kanthal before I start wrapping so I usually torch more than is required and the torched bit I am not using I tuck into one of the strands on the spool and that keeps it in place for me


----------



## Riddle (1/12/14)

I chuck my leftovers away. I still didn't find a decent torch so I build and fire it hot to touch up hot spots. The longer leftover pieces I keep just In case I need it for something one day


----------



## WHeunis (1/12/14)

Me, personally:
I have gotten pretty darn good at cutting out my lengths of wire within a few mm of the precise amount I need.

Btw, you can also use steam-engine to calculate it for you, but until you get the hang of it, you should still cut a cm or 3 additional.
Anyhow, go to steam-engine, under the coil wrapping section - on the right, in that square where it reads out how many wraps etc... the very first line it gives back to you is the length of the wire.
Note that it INCLUDES leg lengths, and so you need to be VERY HIGHLY familiar with your device and required leg lengths if you are going to try shave down waste.

As to the very few mm of waste that I do have:
I, like most of you here, will start and finish this process with some toilet paper or vape towels at hand.
Just put the trimmings in said tp/towel, and wrap it up before you chuck it in the basket.


----------

